

How Google ‘Tricks’ Users into Sharing Location Data - kavehs1
https://www.sherbit.io/how-google-tricks-users-into-sharing-location-data/

======
MichaelCrawford
this is a good argument for building your own firmware image from source, but
with a patch that simply removes location services.

If I want to use a map, I'll supply an address.

I found it disturbing a few months ago, to find that Apple Maps had my
location down to within twenty feet.

